# 1937 rd4



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Found this locally and just thought it was pretty darn cool, especially considering that it has a 4 cylinder diesel that runs great, and if the wife would only free up $1000, it could be mine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tAvAqD4s5k&feature=related]YouTube - RD4 Taking out some trees[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT_SlLbldRo]YouTube - 1937 Caterpillar RD4 bulldozer test drive[/ame]


----------



## raytasch (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh that does look like a neat old Cat. That would be mine if I had half the chance. I once had a little Case 310 crawler-loader. Handy as all get out.
ray


----------



## PB339 (Sep 19, 2011)

*RD4 /Case 310*

Used to have a RD4 with blade, winch, and canopy. Very powerful little tractor. I spent more time putting the tracks back on than working it. Just bought a gas 310
loader. Used to have a backhoe, but not now. Runs great after a tune-up. Looks good along side my 310 diesel dozer.


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Found this locally and just thought it was pretty darn cool, especially considering that it has a 4 cylinder diesel that runs great, and if the wife would only free up $1000, it could be mine.


If not so far it would be my ,


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

You could make your money back on just one job with it


----------

